# Just painted this 67 Galaxy......



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I used a mountain of painter's tape. Maybe I should have the surgery to replace some of my thumbs with fingers :freak: . I also painted a set of RRR steels the same orange as on the car. I would show them but they're not dry yet. Anyone know where I can get HO " sponser" decals?? I saw them somewhere, but don't remember where. I'm hoping this will be a pretty good looking stocker when i'm done.

This was painted with a can of Testor's competition orange.

Jerry


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Jerry. Nice two tone. Really crisp lines!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Very nice. 

What are you using to mask? Depending on the paint scheme I use Parma liquid mask (for curved lines) and Tamiya 6mm for strait lines. Then regular masing tape to cover everything else.

If you can do that with all thumbs, I'd love to see what you can do with fingers.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is one nice paint job! I wish it was mine...Lucky!

The guy I have gotten lots of water decals from on the bay told me that the company that makes his printer is going out of business. It uses a special white ink (most printers just let the white paper do the white) and he will not be able to get anymore. He also said that he is running out his business and going onto something else. 

His link doesn't even show up on my "ME" page anymore. What a drag. If you need some sponsor decals shoot me a PM and I can mail you some extras I bought. I gotta get some more Mooneyes decals quick....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, Bob


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

MAYHEM,
I used regular blue painters tape. The stuff you use to paint a room.


BOB,
Thanks for the offer, but I am looking for decals for the hood, like Pepsi, Coke, Bud, Miller and such.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You can check out Patto's, North Coast hobbies and many others for decals. rr

http://www.ncphobbies.com/

http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

GREAT paint job!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice paint job.

Scotch tape gives nice crisp lines.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Win43,
Great pait job, the car is screaming for some Nascar decals!
http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html http://www.ho-slotcars.com/
whttp://www.ho-slotcars.com/ill help. If you want to do a saturday night short track try;


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> Scotch tape gives nice crisp lines.


Agree 100%.

'doba


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> Nice paint job.
> 
> Scotch tape gives nice crisp lines.


It can, but I've also seen paint leach underneath it.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've had it leach underneath masking tape more times than I've had it leach under Scotch tape. Pactra Trim Tape works really good too.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Is this a home made resin body? looks great!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

It's a body kit from HO-MODELS(formerly dees tees) on Ebay. It comes with body, bumpers, and glass. Some kits even come with decals.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I use a good quality scotch tape also. After getting it masked, I usually seal the seams with a clear acrylic so that any opportunities to leach will be sealed and then paint over that.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

win43 said:


> It's a body kit from HO-MODELS(formerly dees tees) on Ebay. It comes with body, bumpers, and glass. Some kits even come with decals.


ok, I have seen their cars before pretty nice quality, thanks


----------

